# I don't know what it is...



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Not sure about the lump, but Goldens are prone to fatty lumps and tumors, as well as cancerous ones. It's usually a good idea to have a vet check them out.

Thinning or "rat" tail is often a sign of low thyroid. It would be worth it to take her into the vet, have the lump checked and run a full thyroid panel on her-the kind of panel that has to be sent to Michigan or Dr. Dodds to be read.

A low thyroid can be a symptom of something else wrong, or it could be a result of autoimmune thyroiditis, which is why you need the full panel.


----------



## coronarona (Mar 29, 2012)

Ok thanks, we'll be taking her to the vet as soon as possible. It kills me to think another dog of mine is sick.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Welcome to the forum. No advice here, I am glad you are taking Corona to a vet.


----------



## Chance Benjamin (Jan 28, 2012)

Chance has a ton of fatty tissues all over him. They do need to be checked just to make sure they aren't cancerous. Luckily Chance's have always been benign. Wishing the best for you! Please keep us updated.


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

I don't have any definite answer for you but check my post about muscular hemangiosarcoma in the cancer section. I take all bumps and lumps very seriously and it is important to have them checked to rule out everything. I hope all is well for you.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Were you able to see the vet, any news?


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Praying that Corona's vet visit went well and she has a clean bill of health. Our Max has many lumps and bumps. We always have them checked by a vet and observe them for any changes thereafter.


----------



## coronarona (Mar 29, 2012)

Thank you all very much, Corona had a thyroid problem as was suggested before, the lump was. Bug bite, she is curently on prednizone ear dops and thyrid medicine. I'm happy to say that my fantastic golen is on her way back to her old happy self!
Thank you again, everyone!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Phew! It is so nice to hear great medical news about a golden!


----------



## Always51 (Feb 19, 2012)

Welcome..and that's fantastic news that you found out what was wrong!!..


----------

